# Tip section for a 13' 3-6 oz. spinning rod



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Tommy, did you get a chance to check your inventory for this tip section? , blems, used, etc. thanks...Craig.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

PM sent


----------

